# Project Thoughts



## Venu.Shade (Sep 4, 2012)

I've recently begun to realize I have more of a knack for traditional media, namely pencil and marker (and crayons :3) and I've had a couple of projects in mind.

My only issue is lack of a scanner that can fit 11x14 paper (my main sketchbook at the moment.) and on-top of that, lack of a fan base at the moment.

Until recently I've been forcing myself to do almost all of my art digitally but never felt comfortable doing anything past flat colors, but with traditional media I just go to town shading and adding simple backgrounds and everything on occasion.

But back to those projects.

I've always been a big fan of Pokemon, ever since i was 4 or 5 really, and I've been drawing quite a few of the little buggers in my style a lot. I had an old project I abandoned where I was gonna fill up a good sketchbook with all 649 Pokemon, but in the original style by Ken Sugimori and I scrapped it.

So I was hoping to re-do the project but in my style and do it in sets, I already have inked pictures of the Legendary Birds from Generations 1 and 2, an inked and partially colored picture of Garchomp and Houndoom, an Inked and colored picture of a Lapras (on smaller paper), and an inked picture of Arcanine and Ninetails.

On-top of this I was hoping to do Pokemon Badge Commissions where I draw your character as a Pokemon of your choice, like say, someone has a wolf character, I redraw it as a Houndoom or Mighyena as a Badge, or maybe even a full picture.

Just wanted some opinions on it is all. And I know the photo quality of the ones I've posted isn't perfect, it was done with my iPod since I have no scanner at all ;w;

crayon only pieces: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8776458/ http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8757637/

figured I'd add those for some extra variety

IN OTHER WORDS: would i have any chance of making this work? should I bother with my idea's or should I just set it aside and not bother. because I really don't know if I should. most of the Pokemon art I see is in Ken Sugimori's style OR its porn... and I'm not comfortable with either so would my stuff even have a place in the fandom.. if not I'll just pack it up..


----------



## Taralack (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure what you want opinions on. If you want to do it, then do it. 

A word of advice, learn how to photograph them properly. 
http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.com.au/2011/12/photographing-paintings.html
http://mgreerphoto.blogspot.com.au/2008/06/how-to-photograph-artwork.html


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 4, 2012)

i wanted an opinion on how feasible it may or may not be since I'm not sure how much attention my semi-realistic Pokemon would get.

and i cant photograph them properly at all. i don't have a camera past my iPod camera.. it's why I need a scanner at least :/


----------



## Taralack (Sep 5, 2012)

If you're after the attention then you're better off asking your watchers. Folks round these parts don't hand out asspats.

Also scanners are not that expensive anymore, you can probably get a decent one for under 100 bucks. Arshes would be better suited to advise you about that, if she deigns to come into this thread. :V


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 5, 2012)

um... im not asking for any? by attention all i meant is how much people on FA aka, my watchers/potential watchers might give it..

I was really wondering how big of an audience I'd be drawing this stuff for... because if no-one would be interested I might not bother...

and to top it off I can't even afford an 80 dollar scanner right now.. it's why I was hoping those photos would do until I got some of them sold or i had some commissions or something to actually buy a scanner


----------



## Taralack (Sep 5, 2012)

That's why you should ask on FA, not here. The audience here - especially in the art forums - is vastly different to the audience you'd get on FA itself. Honestly why don't you just make a few anyway, what on earth is stopping you? 

If you wanted my opinion on it, I actually quite like the lineart of the legendary birds. The only thing that detracts from it is that it is a bad photo. Surely you have friends or family you can borrow a decent point-and-shoot camera from? iPods (not iPhones) have astoundingly bad cameras.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 5, 2012)

;n; unfortunately no.. the majority of my friends and family are in a similar situation as me. no spare money period and I'm the only artistic one, so not a single camera to be found.

but my one friend did suggest a few minutes ago that I just go to my local Staples with a flash drive and scan them there or something...

and I think I will make a few anyway.. I'll color some of them, leave others as just Linework and make small sketches and a couple of badges as well.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 5, 2012)

If you're gonna give up so easily, maybe you don't love art that much? You might be in love with the idea of being an artist and none of the work?


----------



## Thaily (Sep 5, 2012)

Artists draw because they have to, not for the approval of others.
Because you might never get it, and if that's not okay, you're not really an artist.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 5, 2012)

i wouldn't say artists draw because they have to.. I draw because I want to. and I Want to do this project.... *sigh* people seem to be misunderstanding my point again....

I'm not doing my art for the attention, though I wont lie, I like getting attention on occasion. Hell, most of the people that even take note of my stuff are my friends and I'm ok with that.

The only reason I opened this thread to get opinions on whether or not I should do it is because I've had a lot of failed projects in the past because personal or family circumstances got in the way of their completion and they had to be scrapped, so I wanted second opinions past my friends on the subject :/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 5, 2012)

If you have a fear of failure you're in the wrong business.

There is no misunderstanding here, you're looking at doing art for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 5, 2012)

there is if you think what i said means im afraid of failure. I'm not afraid, I'm wary of it. I don't like it but I deal with it. My life has been full of it and doing my art, whether it had been a failed project or not, is the only thing i do that actually makes me happy.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't worry about not completing or going through with a project - lots of artists leave whole canvases unfinished. Not everything needs to be completed. I have lots of "unfinished" pieces but it doesn't make me feel bad - they're just stepping stones to something bigger when I do finish something.

The point I think everyone is making is, if you really want to do it, don't stop yourself with fear. If art makes you happy, just go with the flow, and don't worry about what other people say/think, or actually, don't worry about not getting any feedback at all. Do it for yourself.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks.. I think it's what they were saying.. just not in the nice way you did.. I have a bad habit of getting very defensive when people give me an attitude..... ^^; but yea. I'm gonna go ahead and do it. and I think I'm gonna make myself finish it just to say I could and did.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 5, 2012)

No one is giving you an attitude. They're just being frank about the truth.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 5, 2012)

I gave no attitude. Just an honest response.

Not sugar coated != Attitude

I also suggest you getting a copy of Art & Fear


----------



## Thaily (Sep 5, 2012)

DarknessFlame said:


> i wouldn't say artists draw because they have to..



Yes, we do.
If you want to draw something, draw it.
You don't even have to finish it, it's practice at the very least.
The way it might be received is moot.


----------



## mapdark (Sep 6, 2012)

If you want to do art , I suggest you build yourself a thicker shell than that.

Failure is part of art. Going into a project with a horrible mental block related to the possibility of failure is anti-productive.

And damn , nobody was having an attitude with you. They were just not sugarcoating the whole thing.


----------

